# DEALIN WITh DUCKS



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

Dealing with ducks is a very difficult thing. You never quite know if one quack is yes or no- 2 quacks well?? the same. Super quacker is who I am talking about. I was talking to him about a piece of wood -it and some others showed up on my porch and he would not even let me pay shipping. I plan to get even though- I am a patient man- I will dry it and send it back in slightly altered form or who knows I am also kinda sneaky I will get even. Thanks Super duck.................


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2012)

Dealin with ducks must be like dealing with nuts . . . . wall-nuts. Not long ago we opened a package from the forum's resident wall-nut to find a gorgeous handcrafted box inside. Beside that the duck got us too. 

Paybacks are hell . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Dealin with ducks must be like dealing with nuts . . . . wall-nuts. Not long ago we opened a package from the forum's resident wall-nut to find a gorgeous handcrafted box inside. Beside that the duck got us too.
> 
> Paybacks are hell . . . .



:morning2: I think that must of been a mistaken Identity!!! Paybacks- hold it I have already received some packages- You know why I like this group- we are all uniformly crazy.:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Dealing with ducks is a very difficult thing. You never quite know if one quack is yes or no- 2 quacks well?? the same. Super quacker is who I am talking about. I was talking to him about a piece of wood -it and some others showed up on my porch and he would not even let me pay shipping. I plan to get even though- I am a patient man- I will dry it and send it back in slightly altered form or who knows I am also kinda sneaky I will get even. Thanks Super duck.................



lol  i dont know what u guys are talkin about. must be another duck or somethin .


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Dealing with ducks is a very difficult thing. You never quite know if one quack is yes or no- 2 quacks well?? the same. Super quacker is who I am talking about. I was talking to him about a piece of wood -it and some others showed up on my porch and he would not even let me pay shipping. I plan to get even though- I am a patient man- I will dry it and send it back in slightly altered form or who knows I am also kinda sneaky I will get even. Thanks Super duck.................
> ...



No- I do not call it mistaken DUCK I call it BULLLLLLLLLL.:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: ok it was this duck i kept tripin over them out in the barn so i just shiped them off so i wouldnt hurt myseif


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks for the kind words my freind . did ya get catherine her lathe yet shes going to be needing one  super duck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

lol hell im 100% scottish i guess i could put up with him too . untill i wake up one day and see a great big hole in my woods and no roy.:fit::fit:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

As far as drivin ya nuts that was a short drive hell ya could have turned over and looked in the mirror and saved the gas.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

No way- I already have one and I am sure that I do not need another. In fact not only am I perfectly happy with the one I got-she always says as spoiled as I am No other woman would have me and do not tell her but I am sure she is right.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

tell her shes getting somthin to put on the lathe from super duck soon. somthin curly.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > tell her shes getting somthin to put on the lathe from super duck soon. somthin curly.
> ...



got to get up at 4 am duck goin to :sleeping: nite all


----------

